# Meet Tory and her Pick & Mix Babies



## pkbshrew

Tory came to us on Monday - I dropped Cookie, Rupert, Matilda and Gremlin back to the shelter :sad and came home with Mamma Tory :razz: She had been 'catnapped' / removed from a horrid neighbourhood the previous week, very pregnant and having had 5 consecutive litters in close succession) 

Her babies are a week old today - 








Jeremy isn't quite sure what to make of his new room mates! 
Tory was pretty freaked out when she came in but is settling well now and is a wonderful mum.


----------



## Mylita

Such a good kitty mom! And all those babies, too cute!! Still, got to feel sorry that this is her 5th litter, that can't be good for her or the babies.

Mylita


----------



## pkbshrew

Mylita said:


> Such a good kitty mom! And all those babies, too cute!! Still, got to feel sorry that this is her 5th litter, that can't be good for her or the babies.
> 
> Mylita


I totally agree - it is SO irresponsible to have let her have all of those kittens. Once her babies are weaned she'll be speyed and adopted out through the shelter for a lovely new baby free life!


----------



## OctoberinMaine

So sad that we was neglected and allowed to have all those litters. 

The kittens are an interesting mix of colors! Tory is a great name too.


----------



## oceanmist

So cute! 

I hope we get to see plenty of pictures of Tory and the kittens as they grow up.


----------



## Marcia

I love baby stories! Keep us posted. I'm very happy Tory is now safe and cared for.


----------



## NebraskaCat

Our shelter newsletter runs a 'Featured Volunteer' article. This time, I have the assignment of writing it. I interviewed her last night. One of the many, many things she does for the shelter is foster mom cats and kittens until they can be weaned and usually kept long enough until they are spayed or neutered. She said she loves it because she can get her baby kitten fix and then give them back.

I would be the opposite, I'd get my baby kitten fix and then they'd have to pry them out of my arms to take them back.


----------



## Jetlaya67

so tiny and cute!


----------



## CatMonkeys

I'm glad to hear she's on her final litter! Sounds like they are all in good hands now 

I love the orange and black kittens- my two are orange and black littermates as well.


----------



## pkbshrew

*the Pick & Mix Bunch*

They are a mixed bunch for sure - 
Cameo & white - Yoyo
Black tabby & white - Chip








Tortie & white/calico - Eclair
Black with white toes - Liquorice 
Ginger tabby & white - Toffee








Naaaaaw


----------



## Leazie

The babies are incredibly precious. So glad that Mum is going to get some rest and much needed love.


----------



## Savannah

Wow, she deserves to be free to enjoy a loving home, without anymore babies.
The babies are so cute. I love baby kittens, nothing cuter.


----------



## Jetlaya67

They are precious kitties!


----------



## Zerafian

Iv never seen such a diversity of colors when it comes to the same litter of kittens...prepare for little **** raisers


----------



## kittyglitter

Oh how precious....I love the names you choose also!


----------



## love.my.cats

Ohhh kittens. So cute!! I especially love Yoyo - such a pretty colour.


----------



## mumof7kitties

Awww I'm glad Tory is doing well and is a good momma. You're awesome for taking them in at this stressful time of her life! 

The kittens are sweet. Give Tory a snuggle. <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

*and the sage continues!*

So, last Monday Madame Tory came to us with her five, four day old babies. Today a call went out from the shelter for anyone with a mother cat that might take two tiny wee scraps that were found wet and starving a few days ago. I collected them and have just introduced them to Tory. 



What an AMAZING mum she is. As I lifted the first wee baby out of its blanket it started crying/screaming. Tory came straight for me, I held my breath to see what she would do .... she bent over the poor wee kitten, immediately trilled at it then started to wash it. OMG! 



I put the little one in the kitten bed with Tory's VERY roly poly 2 week old kittens and scooped up baby number two, placing it into the bed with its sibling. Tory followed and settled into the bed, started washing both of them in earnest then rolled over for them to nurse. 



They were really frantic and panicking trying to get to her nipples so I moved her big babies out of the way and held the little ones at the nipple until they latched on. 


Tory is now blissed out and is responding to the new babies like the wonderful mum she is. I will keep an eye on them until we go to bed and hopefully the morning will dawn on Tory with 7 well fed, content babies. 


:jump:love2:luv

Photos to follow once everyone has settled in and is in less critical condition.


----------



## Tiliqua

Awww - how wonderful! She sounds just amazing! Please keep updating this with pictures, I love hearing about Tory. 

I'm getting a new foster cat tomorrow that is about 30 days pregnant - hopefully she will turn out to be as good a mom as Tory is!


----------



## mumof7kitties

It's wonderful how moms adapt so easily to new babies. I love the stories about the dog raising kittens and vice versa. 

My only advice, beings that the older kittens are a lot older in kitten terms, is to keep a very careful eye on all the babies to ensure they're all getting plenty of milk. With such a large litter you may need to supplement with bottle feeding for the two little ones since they'll be pushed out of the way by the older babies. Let momma do the washing and bum duty but you do bottle feeding. I just worry that they won't get enough. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

mumof7kitties said:


> It's wonderful how moms adapt so easily to new babies. I love the stories about the dog raising kittens and vice versa.
> 
> My only advice, beings that the older kittens are a lot older in kitten terms, is to keep a very careful eye on all the babies to ensure they're all getting plenty of milk. With such a large litter you may need to supplement with bottle feeding for the two little ones since they'll be pushed out of the way by the older babies. Let momma do the washing and bum duty but you do bottle feeding. I just worry that they won't get enough.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I agree. I'm going to weigh them (along with the pick & mix 5) tomorrow and keep a careful eye on them. I'm also going in regularly and putting the teeny tinys onto the nipple and making sure the biguns don't push them off until they've had a good feed. 

I'd say the newbees are only about 3-4 days old. They are SO tiny ...


----------



## pkbshrew

*Two weeks old ....*

They are growing like little weeds. 








Here are the new teeny tinys. We've named them BonBon and Gummie. Tory has her tail curled round them .... naaaw:heart









Here you can see the size difference. I am now sure the new two are about the same age as Tory's babies - judging by the fact that their eyes are open and ears are open about the same as the 5. 

















I'm feeding (syringe) BonBon and Gummie a couple of ml ea every 3 (from 8am-11pm) hours to top them up, am monitoring their weight closely and will step up what I give them if they gain less than 5gms/day - for the first few days. They do both now have wee tummies which is encouraging. Yesterday when I weighed them (first time) BonBon was just 103gms and Gummie was 125gms. Holy Moly! The Pick & Mix 5 weigh between 230-285gms which is mighty respectable for 2 week old kittens!


----------



## Zerafian

its so cool to see how shes taken to them so easily...I mean it could have been the opposite just as easily. Iv seen female cats not even take to her kittens before.


----------



## pkbshrew

Zerafian said:


> its so cool to see how shes taken to them so easily...I mean it could have been the opposite just as easily. Iv seen female cats not even take to her kittens before.


Yup, I held my breath and crossed all of my fingers and toes as I introduced them. Tory is amazing!


----------



## Jakiepoo

What a great mommy cat, she looks so content with all of her babies there! Love to hear Torie's updates and see the babies!


----------



## pkbshrew

*Looking hopeful ...*

I've just weighed BonBon and Gummie and they have gained 14 & 7gms respectively. Yippeeeeee. They are also proving to be tenacious nursers which is great.


----------



## mumof7kitties

That's great that everyone is gaining weight and getting enough to eat. Miss Tory looks like she could do for a nap without the littles tho. Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovemychanel

Oh they are soooooo cute....Tory is amazing and you are awesome mom as well...I would have to get down there with them lol so adorable))) 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mylita

What beautiful babies! Tory is amazing and so are you! I couldn't do it, cause I'd never be able to part with them. LOL

Mylita


----------



## Leazie

Tory is my hero for taking in these 2 new little kits.


----------



## pkbshrew

:kittyturn:kittyturn

WOOT WOOT WOOOT WOOOT

Today's weight gain for BonBon & Gummie is 24 & 27gms. 

:razz::razz:


----------



## mumof7kitties

Great news! You're both doing wonderful at keeping those babies growing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

Here be Yoyo








They've started play wrestling and lying on their back waving their legs in the air. 








Feeding Gummie








Look at Gummie's poor nose, it's scabby so was damaged before we got the poor wee thing.


----------



## Yuki'sMum

Oh how precious! I'm so glad everyone's doing well. It's amazing how Tory took to the two foundlings  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spirite

Wow I can't believe how absolutely tiny they are! What an adorable bunch.

Gotta say though, what with that mix of colors, Tory certainly got around...


----------



## pkbshrew

spirite said:


> Gotta say though, what with that mix of colors, Tory certainly got around...


I reckon - She must have AWESOME kittiecat 'come hither' eyes .... amongst certain other attributes! Not for too much longer though hehehe.


----------



## Leazie

The new babies are oh, so sweet!


----------



## misschloe

The babies are adorable!
And Tory is a superstar for not only caring so well for her own crew but taking on 2 others as well. 

That little orange and white kitty (Yoyo?): I want to snatch him/her up! I love orange kitties!


----------



## pkbshrew

misschloe said:


> That little orange and white kitty (Yoyo?): I want to snatch him/her up! I love orange kitties!


The Orange and white taby - who is now called Barley (after a Barley sugar boiled lolly) - my daughter changed her mind for him from Toffee, or the Cameo (Cream) and white - that one is Yoyo - which is a kind of custard cookie.

Either way, they are both uber cute and gorgeous! They are ALL adorable!


----------



## mumof7kitties

Sweet lil Gummie was boxing before she ever met ya! Haha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovemychanel

So precious.....I like the names you picked especially YoYo)) please keep us posted 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

Gummie and BonBon are doing well and have doubled their weight in a week .
BonBon









Gummie








Tory's five are still thriving and are starting to get into mischief. I'll try to get photos of them today as it is their 3 week birthday. I'll be starting them on some solids @ 4 weeks which should start to take a bit of pressure off Tory, who is doing an INCREDIBLE job.


----------



## mumof7kitties

If they're walking wobbly then you can also introduce a litter box with non clumping litter.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovemychanel

pkbshrew said:


> Gummie and BonBon are doing well and have doubled their weight in a week .
> BonBon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gummie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tory's five are still thriving and are starting to get into mischief. I'll try to get photos of them today as it is their 3 week birthday. I'll be starting them on some solids @ 4 weeks which should start to take a bit of pressure off Tory, who is doing an INCREDIBLE job.


Just sweet as they can be 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakiepoo

Oh my goodness, look at them! So adorable!


----------



## Leazie

:heartLittle Bon Bon could come live with me


----------



## Nan

What sweet baby kitties! Mom's a pretty cat too!


----------



## pkbshrew

mumof7kitties said:


> If they're walking wobbly then you can also introduce a litter box with non clumping litter.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yup! On my list of 'to-dos' today is to rejig their crate - remove the kittening box (Tory's 5 are VERY interested in what's on the other side now), put a taller barrier across the crate door (so Tory can come and go but the babies can't) and put in the training litter boxes. 
It's just AMAZING how fast they develop huh? 
Tory's five are wobbling around strongly now and BonBon and Gummie are getting stronger every day. Gummie wobbles around a fair bit which loks ridiculous as she is so small! BonBon isn't quite as strong as Gummie yet but she's getting there.


----------



## mumof7kitties

Before you know it they'll be ready to fly the nest. A bittersweet time, for sure. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JungliBillis

Awwwwww they are so precious!!!


----------



## pkbshrew

*Pick & Mix Gang @ 24 days old, BonBon & Gummie approx 17 days.*

Here is the whole gang. It's hard to get a good photo of them as they are so darned wriggly!








And here are BonBon and Gummie. Have you EVER seen anything so cute? 








I've stepped up the frequency of their top up feeds as their weight gain had slowed a little too much for my liking. They are moving ahead nicely again now, gaining 10-20gms/day.


----------



## pkbshrew

Don't know of this will work .... but here is a link to a video of them.

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## NebraskaCat

pkbshrew said:


> here is a link to a video of them.


I'll take "Things That Make You Go 'AWWW' for $1000," Alex.


----------



## CatMonkeys

They are so cute!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiliqua

So cute! Thanks for sharing, they are all looking so great.


----------



## mumof7kitties

That video is way too precious! I love them when they get to that age! They start attacking and bitty kitty pouncing and wrestling. Love it! Looks like Gummie and BonBon are a touch smaller than the rest of the group but since you don't really know for sure when they were born that's to be expected. As long as they keep gaining!


----------



## pkbshrew

mumof7kitties said:


> That video is way too precious! I love them when they get to that age! They start attacking and bitty kitty pouncing and wrestling. Love it! Looks like Gummie and BonBon are a touch smaller than the rest of the group but since you don't really know for sure when they were born that's to be expected. As long as they keep gaining!


Yeah, they are quite a bit smaller. Their weight gain is up and down. I am a bit concerned. They'll be ok for a few days aka 10-20gms/day then today just 5 & 7 gms which worries me. We'll see what tomorrow brings but I am sure Tory is starting to struggle a bit with 7 of them on her and the big guys are getting VERY competitive and are pushing the two little ones off the boob more. I've stepped up the little one's extra feeds (around 3 hourly/5-6 x/day) but they aren't all that interested a lot of the time. Frustrating. However I am getting as much as I can into them. 

The big guys will be 4 weeks in a few days and I am going to start offering some mushymush throughout the day. I actually offered some baby rice/formula/kitten tinned food soup today and a few of them (including Gummie!) were a bit interested but then Tory decided to polish the whole lot off hehe. 

Any pearls of wisdom?


----------



## mumof7kitties

I've never been one to measure out how much I'm feeding at a time. Just like when they're with their mom I just let them eat till they are full and then they stop. They're what, about 3 weeks now, right? You can start feeding them every 4 hours now if they're interested. I wouldn't be too worried if their weight ebbs and flows, as long as you're seeing a steady gain that's what is most important. If you ever see a loss THEN you'll need to step it up somehow and fast. You're doing great at keeping an eye on them and supplementing and Tory, bless her little heart, is such an awesome momma for putting up with such a big family!

Have you introduced litter training yet? I generally start that at around 3 weeks, I just use a small throwaway pie tin since they're disposable and are low enough that they can get in there without any problems. 

Pate kitten food or the Wellness kitten formula (soft food) is what I use to wean my fosters. I water it down with KMR and baby food and it's generally a fun mess to watch them traipse through it all and get it all over themselves! At least Tory does cleanup duty! I never have a momma kitty so I need to generally bathe them daily when they start solids. Ha.

As for pearls of wisdom...lol. Kittens are a learn as you go kind of thing. Each litter is unique and different and all I can suggest is take advantage of the time you have with them. I bawl like a baby when I give them back to the rescue but they'll all have a special place in my heart.


----------



## pkbshrew

mumof7kitties said:


> I've never been one to measure out how much I'm feeding at a time. Just like when they're with their mom I just let them eat till they are full and then they stop. They're what, about 3 weeks now, right? You can start feeding them every 4 hours now if they're interested. I wouldn't be too worried if their weight ebbs and flows, as long as you're seeing a steady gain that's what is most important. If you ever see a loss THEN you'll need to step it up somehow and fast. You're doing great at keeping an eye on them and supplementing and Tory, bless her little heart, is such an awesome momma for putting up with such a big family!
> 
> Have you introduced litter training yet? I generally start that at around 3 weeks, I just use a small throwaway pie tin since they're disposable and are low enough that they can get in there without any problems.
> 
> Pate kitten food or the Wellness kitten formula (soft food) is what I use to wean my fosters. I water it down with KMR and baby food and it's generally a fun mess to watch them traipse through it all and get it all over themselves! At least Tory does cleanup duty! I never have a momma kitty so I need to generally bathe them daily when they start solids. Ha.
> 
> As for pearls of wisdom...lol. Kittens are a learn as you go kind of thing. Each litter is unique and different and all I can suggest is take advantage of the time you have with them. I bawl like a baby when I give them back to the rescue but they'll all have a special place in my heart.


Thanks!
re litter training, yes I've had a couple of pie pans in the crate for about 5 days. It's been SO funny watching them flop in and out of it. I thought we might be getting close to a first use as this afternoon they've all been VERY interested and BINGO, Chip had a pee! You'd think he had walked on the moon, I was SO excited haha. 

Having a mama cat involved in litter training and food introduction is new for me too as I am usually mum. As you say, every litter is a new learning experience! I'll just keep a pan of gooey food in the crate and will see how they go. 

re their weight gain, I'll just carry on with what I'm doing - I'm not keeping a close track on how much they are having (like I did with my first batch of bottlefed babies - to the ml!!! hehe), I'm just offering them the bottle every 3-4 hours and letting take what they want. They don't suck a lot now, they prefer to chew/lap whilst I dribble their formula in hehe which is fine with me as long as they are drinking. 

Thanks for the support and yes, Tory is a trouper and reduces my workload a WHOLE heap! Mamma cats RULE! I'm not looking forward to their graduation - especially wee Gummie & BonBon WAHAAAAAHHHH


----------



## pkbshrew

*Update @ 4 weeks old & 3 weeks old*

Well, Tory played musical kittens yesterday and has moved her babies out of the crate and into the bottom of the cat tree hehe. So, the kittens now have the run of the foster room. They are coping well - even little Gummie and BonBon, although Gummie is still stronger and more adventurous than BonBon who spends more time in the 'den'. 

BonBon and Gummie are now pretty much fully bottle fed as the big kids are just toooooo strong for them and Tory is starting to be less available for nursing. The kittens are following Tory to her food when I feed her so hopefully they'll start having a taste soon - if Tory gives them half a chance that is!

All of the kittens except BonBon are using the litter boxes to pee - most of the time! BonBon is a bit behind Gummie with all of her milestones and is still very small so I'm sure she'll get the idea once she catches up. :cat

Photos to follow :razz:


----------



## mumof7kitties

Fantastic news. They grow so fast!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

mumof7kitties said:


> Fantastic news. They grow so fast!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


SOOOO frigging fast! BonBon & Gummie's weight gain has been a bit dodgy over the last week & BonBon lost a little yesterday but she's since stepped what she's taking per feed up so hopefully she'll be back on track today. I would say she was a runt to begin with so has a lot of catching up to do - poor wee dot. 
Tory's 5 are VERY social now and I'm sure Tory will be as relieved as I will be when they get the hang of eating some solid food hehe.


----------



## mumof7kitties

It's about now that I start feeling sorry for the mommas. Haha. You know they'd kill for a day at the spa...alone...without a toddler hangin on the boob! Lol. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

OMG! I reckon!!!!!!! Poor Tory - I'm sure she uses the bottle feeding time to grab some R&R form the others hehe. Speaking of which - It's time for another feed.


----------



## pkbshrew

*Tory's 5 @ 5 weeks & the Teenies @ approx 4 weeks*

Untitled | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Here they be in all their fluffy gorgeousness.


----------



## pkbshrew

*Latest photos*

Gummie & BonBon @ approx 4 weeks

















Yoyo in all her fluffy cuteness


----------



## mumof7kitties

I love the back arching that they start doing. They're trying to be all tough and scary and you just can't help laughing at how friggin adorable they are! 

Those babies look happy and very well-adjusted! Good job to both of you moms!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

Last night (LATE!!!!!! Shesh) I was feeding the teenies on my lap. Madame Tory sat and trilled at me for ages, then realising I wasn't getting the message she jumped up on to my lap and started to wash the teenies. She then pushed herself in between the babies and the bottle, lay down on my lap and proceeded to feed the two wee ones. 

Looking up at me she meowed, granting me permission to pat and fuss over her whilst she fed the teenies 'properly' . 

Okaaaay….

So, I thought - 'Total fluke right?'

Well, I've just been in feeding the teenies again this morning and Tory did exactly the same thing. It's hilarious - she looks SO smug and superior hehe.








Also, all of Tory's 5 are now eating and last night Gummie tried some chicken for the first time .... NOM NOM NOM!


----------



## Jetlaya67

Those babies are so cute!


----------



## mumof7kitties

Ha. Maybe she's one of those crunchy moms who breast feeds for forever! Her older kids are probably starting to be busy being kittens and she's missin' the loves. Ha. Or maybe she just wants the extra loves from you!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakiepoo

Oh my goodness! I'm loving the babies! And Tory is amazing, just showing you up like that! What a character, I want them all!


----------



## pkbshrew

NAAAAAW








Gummie was milk drunk hehe


----------



## Tiliqua

Awww!!! Loving the pictures and updates. What a wonderful mama cat.


----------



## mumof7kitties

So darn cute! Lol @ milk drunk. Ha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

BonBon & Gummie having a feed - HAH! NOT!!!!!
Ruminative Ponderings of a Mad Cow - BonBon & Gummie having a feed ?. HAH!


----------



## Lovemychanel

I LOVE the updates they are adorable ) :hugs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bobbiemama

Tory looks tired! Happy to hear she's getting a break and a new life. The kittens are adorable. I could never give them away-I'd really be a crazy cat lady if I fostered kittens! I love working with rescues, but if I brought them home, I'd have too hard a time letting them go. Thanks!


----------



## howsefrau32

Tory is my hero, and you are too, for rescuing this girl and her family. I can't believe what a wonderful mom she is, taking on the other two kittens. How adorable.


----------



## mumof7kitties

These guys are so cute that I started stalking you all on Flickr too. But then you probably guessed it was me. Ha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

mumof7kitties said:


> These guys are so cute that I started stalking you all on Flickr too. But then you probably guessed it was me. Ha.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


HAH! Nope, I didn't realise at all :wink. You'll see lotsa kitteh photos there for sure!


----------



## pkbshrew

*Scary episode with BonBon...*

Yesterday, BonBon cracked the 500gms barrier. She was racing around, playing, generally being a busy wee kitten. This morning she started refusing to feed both from the bottle and then from Tory this afternoon as well. When I went in to give the teenies their late pm feed BonBon was unresponsive, a bit floppy, a bit shivery and didn't want to know about anything.

YIKES! Panic stations....

I wrapped her up, popped her on to a wheat bag (then down my daughter's PJ top) and managed to get some warm electrolytes and glucose into her a couple of mls at a time over an hour. She suddenly perked up after about two hours, had a bottle and a wee feed from Tory. 

Anyone have any ideas about what the heck is going on?


----------



## mumof7kitties

Could be anything. Keep a close eye on her and take her in if she's like that again or if she's not getting enough liquid. She'll dehydrate in the blink of an eye. 

It always happens when you start thinking you might be safe.


----------



## pkbshrew

mumof7kitties said:


> Could be anything. Keep a close eye on her and take her in if she's like that again or if she's not getting enough liquid. She'll dehydrate in the blink of an eye.
> 
> It always happens when you start thinking you might be safe.


You can say that again! Just yesterday I said that I reckoned we could go to weighing the teenies every 2nd day as they were doing so well and BAM BonBon pulls this. Shesh. She has me scared for sure. 

She's just had another feed from Tory and I'll try her with the bottle soon as well. Poor wee girl, hopefully the morning won't bring bad news.


----------



## howsefrau32

I'm hoping to hear good news about BonBon and all the babies this morning.


----------



## Marcia

What a great thread!! I've really enjoyed the progress reports and pics! It will be a bitter sweet day for all of us here when they finally get adopted out. What are your plans for Tory now? Such a sweet and loving momma; it'd be hard for me to rehome her. Please keep us posted on the entire episode!!


----------



## pkbshrew

*BonBon*


Good morning GOOD morning!
She's GOOD, GOOD, GOOD. Just had her first feed of the day and she had a HUGE bottle feed then a nice snuggle and wee feed with Tory. I'm SO relieved. She's spritely, has bright eyes and is fully engaged again. rcat

Tory's 5 turn 6 weeks today and BonBon & Gummie around 5 weeks. They've moved themselves out of the cubby at the base of the cat tree and are sleeping up on the platforms and inside the cat tunnel. I forsee a bunch of photos appearing here soon!


----------



## pkbshrew

*Tory post babies*



Marcia said:


> What a great thread!! I've really enjoyed the progress reports and pics! It will be a bitter sweet day for all of us here when they finally get adopted out. What are your plans for Tory now? Such a sweet and loving momma; it'd be hard for me to rehome her. Please keep us posted on the entire episode!!


Tory will be desexed and will be rehomed through the shelter. Although it will be really hard to rehome her, I will do so knowing that the scared, hungry, timid, 'don't touch me' mamma cat that arrived has left forever and in her place is a warm, loving, affectionate, cuddle-a-holic, CHATTY, awesome girl who will be able to enjoy a new life free of babies and full of love. :grin:

... and in the mean time ...

:worshipALL HAIL TORY, THE MOST AWESOME MAMMA CAT OF ALL TIME


----------



## mumof7kitties

Will you be fostering her till a home is found?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lovemychanel

Pics pleassssssssse......
So excited!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

mumof7kitties said:


> Will you be fostering her till a home is found?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No, she'll go to the shelter - which is a really nice place . It's run from (and is attached to) a private home, is managed really well and is very unshelter like! She'll be with us until her kittens are fully weaned and then I'll have her kittens here until they are ready to be desexed - and then, it's on to the next batch! :wink:


----------



## howsefrau32

I agree...Tory is the most awesome momma cat ever! And I'm so glad the kitten is feeling better today, it was the first thing I thought about when I woke up this morning. Tory is one lucky girl to have found you and the group that is helping care for her and her babies. I don't know if I could foster kittens and mommas....I think it would torment me to give them up. A great job you have done with them!!


----------



## pkbshrew

*Lotsa photos*

Here be the photos
Tory's 5 are 6 wks, BonBon & Gummie approx 5 wks. 

Barley, Chip & BonBon - We be cuttehs!








Chip - practicing his chocolate box pose








Marley - I can be stalking kitteh? 








Eclair - What the ????








Eclair & Yoyo - hey! This is some weird tree!!!!








Gummie sampling some chicken








Yoyo & Chip - we are kittehs, we can climb!








Barley - HELLOOOO, trying to sleep here ...








Wee BonBon








Eclair - butter wouldn't melt .....








Barley with Eclair in the background trying to kill my jeans. 








Marley with his "I know where you live' look!








Yoyo - yup, eating again.








and last but certainly not least .... Mamma Tory


----------



## howsefrau32

Gorgeous new pics!!!!


----------



## Marcia

SO cute! And look how they've grown!! Momma is looking quite lovely, svelte and fit after her ordeal, too! Congratulations to all - a handsome bunch!


----------



## NebraskaCat

This one should've come with a warning sign for kitty cuteness overload. Wow. And I bet that mama is a proud cat.


----------



## mumof7kitties

Awww so dang cute! Gah! Which one was always sleeping with it's mouth open?

Tory, look at that sweetheart. I'd adopt her in a heartbeat. If I lived closer. And didn't have my limit. Ha. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jetlaya67

They are all so beautiful! Thank you for posting all those pictures, baby kittens make me happy!


----------



## Mylita

I love baby kitties and these are irresistible!! Thanks for all the super cute pictures, you should be on an episode of 'Too Cute'!

Mylita


----------



## pkbshrew

Tiliqua said:


> Awww - how wonderful! She sounds just amazing! Please keep updating this with pictures, I love hearing about Tory.
> 
> I'm getting a new foster cat tomorrow that is about 30 days pregnant - hopefully she will turn out to be as good a mom as Tory is!


How is your foster mamma puss doing?


----------



## pkbshrew

mumof7kitties said:


> Awww so dang cute! Gah! Which one was always sleeping with it's mouth open?
> 
> Tory, look at that sweetheart. I'd adopt her in a heartbeat. If I lived closer. And didn't have my limit. Ha.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That would be Yoyo - she's quite a character. Her coat is getting REALLY long and thick, she's a total (greedy) fluffball :wink

:love2Tory is just the most gorgeous girl I agree. She let me pick her up and hold her on her back (like a baby) yesterday - never stopped purring and chatting to me.


----------



## Lovemychanel

Oh my heart melts!!!!!! So sweet please hug ALL of them for me


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jakiepoo

Oh my goodness, just send Marley my way and be done with it! Too much cuteness overload!


----------



## pkbshrew

*Latest BonBon & Gummie pix - approx 5 weeks*


----------



## Marcia

OH MY GOODNESS!!! Just look at those eyes on Gummie ( last pic above in case I got the names backwards)!! Such an adorable expression!!!


----------



## pkbshrew

Marcia said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!! Just look at those eyes on Gummie ( last pic above in case I got the names backwards)!! Such an adorable expression!!!


Yes, her face sure breaks the cutometer!


----------



## Leazie

Look at those little tummies. They are unbelievably adorable.


----------



## Mylita

What cuties!! Just too cute for words!!

Mylita


----------



## Tiliqua

pkbshrew said:


> How is your foster mamma puss doing?


Venus is big, but still hasn't popped. Not sure how she is still climbing up and down things, she is a tiny girl with a giant tummy right now!  

LOVE all the new photos! Kittens are adorable, what a wonderful mama cat you have!


----------



## NebraskaCat

You should make a calendar with the photos of your fosters and have the rescue/shelter sell them for fundraising. My head explodes with kitty cuteness each new posting.

Have you heard from adopter how Jeremy is doing? He's still kind of in my radar even though he's out of your care now.


----------



## pkbshrew

NebraskaCat said:


> You should make a calendar with the photos of your fosters and have the rescue/shelter sell them for fundraising. My head explodes with kitty cuteness each new posting.
> 
> Have you heard from adopter how Jeremy is doing? He's still kind of in my radar even though he's out of your care now.


That's a great idea about the calendar! I will run that past the shelter owner.

We haven't heard re Jeremy but I'm assuming no news is good news. But I am sure he is blissfully happy as the young girl who adopted him (Jeremy's buddy was her brother's new baby) just ADORES him to bits. Knowing young Jeremy he will be lapping up all the love and attention and then some.


----------



## pkbshrew

Tiliqua said:


> Venus is big, but still hasn't popped. Not sure how she is still climbing up and down things, she is a tiny girl with a giant tummy right now!
> 
> LOVE all the new photos! Kittens are adorable, what a wonderful mama cat you have!


Yes, Tory is a champ all right. She deserves a medal! I can't wait to see Venus' kittens.


----------



## pkbshrew

*Big day today*

Yoyo has been pre-adopted :love2

and

Mme Tory has moved back to the shelter. She has been becoming increasingly grumpy with her 5 over the last week and really laid into Yoyo last night, then she had a go at wee BonBon this afternoon so the time to leave home had certainly arrived and off she went. She is; as I type, fast asleep on her back with her feet in the air, purring her head off. She was well and truly ready me thinks. 

The babies are a bit confused and are very quiet but I'm sure the wild rumpus will resume in no time at all. rcat


----------



## Marcia

I have a question - merely a question because I am not a kitten person, having only one kitten in my lifetime and he was 16 weeks when we adopted him I had always heard that kittens should stay with mom until 12 weeks because they learn important social skills during that time. Seems to me they would learn limits (as mom is showing with her impatience) and such lessons. Am I wrong??


----------



## pkbshrew

Marcia said:


> I have a question - merely a question because I am not a kitten person, having only one kitten in my lifetime and he was 16 weeks when we adopted him I had always heard that kittens should stay with mom until 12 weeks because they learn important social skills during that time. Seems to me they would learn limits (as mom is showing with her impatience) and such lessons. Am I wrong??


Yeah 8 weeks at least is ideal, however IMHO putting the kittens at risk isn't acceptable - Tory wasn't just showing impatience, she was going after the kittens. She has been just amazing but I think she got to the point where 7 kittens was just tooooooooo much for her :-|

In regards to socialisation - this is the first foster litter I've had that has actually had a mamma cat and from what I've observed and experienced, the presence of litter mates is every bit as important as a mamma cat (especially with kiitens of this age) and they do also learn valuable social skills from each other.

They are all doing well this morning - goofy, gooney, crazy fluff balls :crazy


----------



## pkbshrew

Tory is doing really well at the shelter - bossing everyone about and 'talking' up a storm. 

The kittens have all returned to their normal levels of insanity and are all eating and drinking really well. Gummie has totally weaned herself off the bottle and BonBon has started to sample the odd biscuit. 

and

We have a new wee girl; whom we've named FeeFee (Feral Felicity) in residence. She's a beautiful semi feral dark tortie, approx 3-4 month old. She's crated at the moment but has already let me pick her up for a cuddle with no hissing, scratching or biting. She even purred for me (which of course, may well have been nervous purring I know). I think she'll be just fine given time and LOTS of love and cuddles. I'd say she has moved from abject terror last night when she arrived, to bewildered wariness today. She's 'singing' for me at the moment hehe :crazy


----------



## Yuki'sMum

Awwwwww that pic of Gummie is just about the cutest thing I've ever seen! 


NebraskaCat said:


> Have you heard from adopter how Jeremy is doing? He's still kind of in my radar even though he's out of your care now.


I was wondering about him too  hopefully no news is good news as you said. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pkbshrew

Yuki'sMum said:


> Awwwwww that pic of Gummie is just about the cutest thing I've ever seen!
> 
> I was wondering about him too  hopefully no news is good news as you said.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah, Gummie's photo is getting a lot of interest on the shelter's FB page ...

I visited Jeremy regularly at the shelter until he was adopted (as I do with all of my babies :?) and he was everybody's friend and was eating really well, so I expect he's charming his new family with his absolute gorgeousness :jumpas we speak.


----------



## pkbshrew

*Chip*

 Chip has been pre-adopted tonight


----------



## pkbshrew

I thought you might like to see this video of Yoyo meeting his new 'mum' Issy -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H28506O7YkU


----------



## Yuki'sMum

Lol awwww cute video  looks like Yoyo will be well loved in his new home 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NebraskaCat

pkbshrew said:


> I thought you might like to see this video of Yoyo meeting his new 'mum' Issy -
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H28506O7YkU


The beginning of a very long friendship... 
Thanks for sharing.


----------

